
Abusing Emoji in iOS and Your Mac - lysol
http://zachholman.com/posts/abusing-emoji/
======
WiseWeasel
Here's hoping for a monospace emoji font variant, so we can use them in our
code. That 'pile of shit' tag might come in handy.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, it's in Unicode... why not recreate the control character smiley faces
from the US IBM code page? :)

------
abruzzi
Panic was first with an emoji domain:

[http://www.panic.com/blog/2011/07/the-worlds-first-emoji-
dom...](http://www.panic.com/blog/2011/07/the-worlds-first-emoji-domain/)

<http://💩.la>

------
pixelcort
Don't forget that most of these characters fall outside the Unicode BMP.
Testing your APIs with these is a great way to see if any part of them
(database, serialization, etc) can't handle these codepoints.

------
gojomo
Unless the Emoji-American community steps out of the shadows and organizes
into effective advocacy groups, many of these gaps in functionality will never
be closed.

------
w1ntermute
Doesn't work in the latest Chrome on Windows 7. What fonts do I have to get to
see piles of poo[0] and love hotels[1] properly?

0: [http://boingboing.net/2012/02/03/unicodes-pile-of-poo-
cha.ht...](http://boingboing.net/2012/02/03/unicodes-pile-of-poo-cha.html)

1: <http://unicodelovehotel.com/>

~~~
derleth
Symbola seems to have a number of emoji people are using.

<http://www.fontineed.com/font/35288_symbola>

<http://www.4shared.com/file/xh0VBvUg/Symbola.html>

~~~
Dylan16807
I installed symbola months ago but nothing uses it. Do I have to edit the
registry entries related to font fallbacks? What have I failed to do?

~~~
ars
The old one didn't have these symbols. When I installed it on debian linux
(called: ttf-ancient-fonts - but you have to use the testing repository) it
was used immediately.

~~~
Dylan16807
Well I remember testing it on love hotel, which I specifically checked was in
symbola if I set the font manually. But it wouldn't render if it was embedded
in normal text.

------
jff
<https://gist.github.com/3739562>

Russ Cox and Dennis Ritchie remind us (from a decade or two ago) that just
because you _can_ , doesn't mean you _should_

------
xpaulbettsx
If you're having trouble seeing the Emoji, they work great on Windows 8 and IE
10

~~~
fwr
Best viewed at 1024x768

------
fphilipe
Wikipedia has had article URLs with emojis for quite some time now:

* <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🍔> -> Hamburger

* <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/💩> -> Feces

* <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/👀> -> Human eye

* <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/🏧> -> Automated teller machine

------
bandy
OSX Snow Leopard: Fail. Junk display in Safari & Chrome, Hex boxen on Firefox.
Actually works in the latest version of Camino, although the story seems to
have come out not quite right: Santa, Rocket, People, Fish, Pizza, Building,
Movie camera, Earmuffs, Watermelon, Bike, Chicken, (Hide-and-seek) Seeker.

A "If you don't see the emoji, then download these fonts" right up-front would
have been immensely helpful.

~~~
Turing_Machine
He says right in the post that it's a feature of Lion and Mountain Lion.

~~~
bandy
Those of us who haven't upgraded, for whatever reason, can just push a rope,
eh? Display is linked to the Unicode renderer and available fonts. Either
Camino did some sort of net-fetch magic for the characters it didn't have
fonts for or my regular browsers are slightly broken and don't realize that
they actually have the right font available.

------
rlt3
Perhaps I am missing something, but how does a picture of Santa Claus, Rocket,
2 People, Fish, Pizza and other seemingly out of place things translate into
"Let's go meet at Chipotle and..."

I assume that this is an error. I couldn't get it to work in Firefox on OSX
10.7 so I used Safari.

<http://i.imgur.com/Tpnyc.png>

~~~
strager
It's a joke.

~~~
rlt3
Oh man, I feel stupid.

I attempted to read the article at first, but Firefox, on OSX, didn't display
anything at all. So I got confused and kept re-reading the first paragraph or
so before I realized something was missing. By that point I wasn't focused on
actually reading the article, but getting the emoji on the screen.

All well

------
jkubicek
Funny. I ran into an issue a few weeks ago where coworkers couldn't see me
when I was online. Turns out my computer name (🐒💨) caused an error in Adium
(which most coworkers use for chat).

Who knows what other weird issues this was causing... so I reverted back to a
proper ASCII computer name.

~~~
citricsquid
quitter!

------
ken
I was actually playing with using Unicode emoji for a webpage this week. Being
able to use characters as icons would be fantastically easy for a lot of use
cases!

Unfortunately, as others have noted, it doesn't work on many platforms: Safari
works on 10.7+, Firefox doesn't seem to support it at all yet [1], and I don't
follow Chromium that much any more but it seems like it's not there yet,
either [2].

[1]: <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=715798> [2]:
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=62435>

~~~
molf
Emoji work in most browsers. The problem is that many fonts are missing the
corresponding characters. You just need to pick a good font. You'll be missing
full color icons, though.

Example page with an emoji character that works almost everywhere (with a web
font based on Symbola): <http://unicodepanda.com/>

~~~
ken
I would guess that _most_ fonts will lack emoji characters, and always will,
just like most fonts won't have all umpteen-thousand hanzi/kanji. I'm no
expert on HTML fonts, but I thought it was the browser's job to find and use a
font which contains the character on the page. I can write Japanese text, and
specify it should be "Comic Sans", and every web browser I've ever tried will
pick a reasonable font to display them, rather than leaving a Comic Sans-sized
blank area on the page.

OS X comes with at least one font with these characters, yet apart from
Safari, none of my web browsers can seem to use it. To me, that means it
doesn't work.

------
tg3
Has anybody used Emoji in Dropbox folder names?

------
fishcakes
if you haven't tried using 💰 as the name of a branch in git well then you
haven't lived.

------
brendannee
Just renamed my wireless networks with a cityscape and bar theme:
[https://img.skitch.com/20120921-8r3d1uchbsphatfjf9iuc9wx2c.p...](https://img.skitch.com/20120921-8r3d1uchbsphatfjf9iuc9wx2c.png)

------
blktiger
This has got to be one of the most beautiful/ugly things I have ever seen!

------
cutie
It's a shame on OSX/iOS. When I've used these characters and viewed on Safari
it turns them into raster icons ... exactly what I don't want. Windows and
Linux are fine.

Anyone know how to disable this "feature?"

~~~
batista
> _It's a shame on OSX/iOS. When I've used these characters and viewed on
> Safari it turns them into raster icons ... exactly what I don't want.
> Windows and Linux are fine._

Your comment does not make sense.

1) When "you've used these characters" where? On a webpage?

2) They ARE raster icons. What did you expect them to be? Fonts don't have
multiple colors.

3) How does "Windows and Linux" handle them better? Most apps there don't
handle them AT ALL.

~~~
mkl
You seem to be mistaken. Some operating systems display them as colour images,
but that is not essential at all. They are mapped to Unicode characters, and
so when displayed as characters, as in normal applications with an appropriate
font, they are vector-based and monochrome. See e.g.
<http://www.unicode.org/charts/PDF/U1F300.pdf> linked from
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoji>

~~~
batista
Yes, but the full on experience is the translation to full color images.

That's how the Japanese use them in their mobiles, no?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Yep.

------
MattBearman
Annoyingly Emoji is not rendered in Google Chrome on OSX Lion (my main
browser), I just get blank spaces, it's the same in Firefox. It seems Emoji
only works in Safari on Lion.

~~~
robbiep
yeah, I found the same - however on mouseover and clickthrough on the wiki
links to the emoji pages (above this post in the comments) I am getting the
characters in both the link preview and in the title bar.

strange

------
rdevnull
see what happens when the zoo takes over
<https://twitter.com/1dotai/status/248950126717050880>

------
phillco
This was a really entertaining post. Well done! 👍

------
emehrkay
My work computer (Mac) is named

> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

With the table replaced by my name upside down. Windows machines don't even
bother to show it.

------
loeschg
Is there any way to make Emoji part of a custom bash prompt in Terminal? That
would be rad.

~~~
chrisrogers
yes, terminal.app will render emoji. A friend has a pizza slice as his prompt

~~~
loeschg
Do you know how he set the custom prompt? I was trying to edit my
.bash_profile and couldn't use emoji.

------
iamdann
Haha, well done. Bravo. 👏

------
millerm
That article made me laugh pretty freakin' hard.

------
azar1
This is amazing.

------
drdoooom
I guess he read the reddit post 2 days ago.

------
callumacrae
My new iPhone is now a piece of poo :-D

